# Cieko



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! Cieko is a real cutie. Probably a lot of fun as well! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow! I have a friend who loves to train birds. Her's even plays cards! It's amazing how smart they are...I remember when we were kids, her Mom trained their parakeet to say, "Hello Baldy!" when her dad would pass by.:uhoh:


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

He Looks Pretty Big. That Must Be Pretty Cool To Have Such A Smart Bird. Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I love African greys and Amazons.They are beautiful and very intelligent.I love parrots in General but could never own one cos they are wey too loud.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

African greys are phenomenally intelligent!
My ex has one that sits in the LR window and when people walk by outside, the bird mimics the back-up beep noises that big trucks make to see the people react..... He also flies to the back door and says 'Let me out, I'll be right back!' :bowl: :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

He's adorable! What words/phrases does he know already?


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

He's 9 years old and says about 500 words and phrases. He also snores, I guess he takes after his owner:doh: They are the bet talking birds. Every morning when I get ready for work he says good morning time for work see ya later. While my wife is cooking he says time for dinner He can learn a new word in about 2 days, You have to be very careful what u say around him . They are very noisy especially in the morning.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

routedriver said:


> He's 9 years old and says about 500 words and phrases.


He's a great looking bird! I'm amazed, 500 words is amazing. Have you had him the full 9 years?

This thread just makes me giggle... I just think it's so funny what they catch onto! I have a friend with some type of parrot... a colorful one?... and he was around my terrier Barney a lot when he was a puppy. He started calling him "No-no!" You can probably guess why if you've had a puppy.  

About a year ago I visited my friend for the first time in awhile. I didn't have Barney with me. I tried talking to the bird, but he wasn't talking much and I figured he just didn't remember me. When we turned our backs and were chatting about other things we heard the bird muttering "No-no" several times while turning around on his perch looking down at the floor for Barney! Way too smart!


----------



## routedriver (Mar 30, 2007)

Ive had him since he didnt have any feathers, I would go over to the breeders house and play with him till he was old enough to go home with me. He is a one person bird and he just loves me: but no one else in the home :no:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

routedriver said:


> Ive had him since he didnt have any feathers, I would go over to the breeders house and play with him till he was old enough to go home with me. He is a one person bird and he just loves me: but no one else in the home :no:


I've heard they bond to one person. They're great though!!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool bird, be careful what you say I hear they repeat Very pretty!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Cieko is a cutie. Hey once he gets your dogs name down well, you can have him verbally train your dog. LOL!!!! Too funny. Interesting house of pets you have there. Gotta love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

